
FBI: US Oil Industry Hacked by China? - SecurityTimes
http://thesecuritytimes.com/?p=855&sms_ss=hackernews
======
nfnaaron
Good if these things become more acknowledged and more explicitly described,
but I'm a little concerned about jumping to conclusions, which would reduce
credibility from future "real" China hacks.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
What I learned from the runup to - and fallout from - the Iraq War is that
accusations of treachery, if they're repeated often enough by enough authority
figures through enough different channels, manage to stick regardless of their
veracity. In fact, among their most devoted followers they actually become
_more_ credible after they're empirically disproved.

------
profquail
Link to the actual article:
<http://www.axcessnews.com/index.php/articles/show/id/19305>

~~~
eel
original source: [http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2010/0125/US-oil-industry-
hit-b...](http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2010/0125/US-oil-industry-hit-by-
cyberattacks-Was-China-involved)

